
Show HN: Yoke – Track what matters to you - lambdazen
https://common.yoke.io
======
lambdazen
Hey guys. I am the founder of the Boston-based startup behind Yoke.

We are building Yoke for folks who struggle to find the balance between
staying focused and staying up-to-date.

Yoke has a Trello-like interface and offers 100+ types of cards that query 39
different services. Our Chrome extension automatically bookmarks the links
picked up by your Yoke board to save you time. We also have a Slack command
that lets you access your Yoke cards.

I appreciate your feedback and suggestions.

~~~
waves
Interesting. How many people are on your team?

